# Easy Dessert?



## goboenomo (Aug 29, 2006)

What could I make that doesn't take too long and doesn't require uncommon ingredients.
I want to make something different, but I don't want to go shopping.
I bake quite often, so I do have normal ingredients for baking.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 29, 2006)

muffins
cupcakes
chocolate cornstarch pudding
no bake, peanut butter, or chocolate chip cookies
baked apples
pancakes with decadent toppings
oh, what are those pies called where you add 1/2 cup flour to the batter and it settles to the bottom for a pitiful crust?
popsickles


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 29, 2006)

I meant something different....
ive made all those at some point


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 29, 2006)

How about a chess pie? It's a Southern favorite, very easy to make. I lparticularly like lemon chess pie -- try Googling it or search here.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 29, 2006)

Mix some sour cream with some light brown sugar.  Add enough brown sugar to create a nice caramel flavor and color.  Toss in some green grapes that have been cut in half.  Very refreshing.


----------



## corazon (Aug 29, 2006)

Our latest favorite dessert is peach raspberry cake.  I can pm you the recipe if you'd like, or blueberry lemon cornmeal...


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 29, 2006)

sure
that sounds good

send away SVP


----------

